# No ice, please!



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question, what can I say if an employee at fast food chain want ice in my drink? "ei jäätä"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Ei jäätä_ is fine. For some reason Finns very often use the plural in this situation: _Ei jäitä, kiitos!_ I guess this is because if one wants ice, one gets a number of cube*s*.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Ei jäätä_ is fine. For some reason Finns very often use the plural in this situation: _Ei jäitä, kiitos!_ I guess this is because if one wants ice, one gets a number of cube*s*.



Can you say, esimerkiksi, _Panin jään lasiin _"I put a single ice cube in the glass"?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Can you say, esimerkiksi, _Panin jään lasiin _"I put a single ice cube in the glass"?


Many people would say that. It doesn't sound correct to my ear, though. I would prefer: _Panin jää*palan* lasiini._ That is so long that people often tend to use your shorter version instead. It seems that this is somehow similar to some English-speaking people saying: _Two ice, please. _(Terrible, terrible!)


----------

